# Using oils while pregnant



## Bethxxxx (Nov 20, 2006)

My sister is 4 months pregnant and is wondering if there are any oils she shouldn't be using while pregnant. I was hoping this forum might have some info on this subject. Also, are there any oils that are especially helpful during pregnancy?


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Feb 7, 2008)

i see this is an old post, but I'll add this anyway...

Pregnancy contraindicated Oils:
aniseed, basil, bay laurel, birch, camphor, citronella, cistus, clary sage, clove, cedar, cinnamon, cumin, cypress, eucalyptus, fennel, frankincense, hyssop, indian ginger, jasmine, juniper, lemongrass, marjoram, mugwort, myrrh, nutmeg, oregano, pennyroyal, peppermint, rose, rosemary, sage, star anise, tansy, tarragon, thyme, wintergreen

Oils safe during entire pregnancy:
benzoin, bergamot, black pepper, coriander, fir, grapefruit, lemon, mandarin, myrtle, orange, petitgrain, rosewood, tangerine, ylang ylang (use in moderation)

all oils used during pregnancy should be used in moderation and low dilution (1% or less or half the usual amount)


----------



## Chay (Feb 7, 2008)

Here are a few more additions.

Pregnancy Contraindicted EOs:
German, Moroccan, and Roman Chamomile, Egyptian Geranium, Lavandin, Lavender, Melissa, Neroli, Niaouli, Palmarosa, Patchouli, Spearmint, Spruce, Tea Tree, and Yarrow

EOs Safe For Use During Pregnancy:
Cajeput, Carrot Seed, Clove Bud, Lime, Litsea, Sandalwood, Vetivert


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 7, 2008)

I would say NEVER trust the saftey of your child with what you read on a board/internet. ALWAYS ask your midwife or doctor for info such as this.


----------

